# Why are rolls soooo hard to make



## LT72884 (Jun 13, 2010)

Ok, i made a batch of "texas roadhouse" style rolls the other day. You know, the sweet yeasted rolls with honey butter. Well no matter what recipe i use for rolls, the tops get nice and golden brown BUT the tops are dry and hard, yet the inside is soft. How do i get rolls to come out nice and soft all around like the packaged ones from the store or even the ones served at restaurants and buffets?

Thanx

matt


----------



## Wyogal (Jun 13, 2010)

one could brush butter over tops when you get them out of the oven. I just put mine in a resealable plastic bag as soon as they have cooled a bit. I may leave the bag open on the counter for awhile to make sure there is not too much condensation (close it later). The crusts are uniformly soft.


----------



## LT72884 (Jun 13, 2010)

Wyogal said:


> one could brush butter over tops when you get them out of the oven. I just put mine in a resealable plastic bag as soon as they have cooled a bit. I may leave the bag open on the counter for awhile to make sure there is not too much condensation (close it later). The crusts are uniformly soft.



Hmm, butter eh. i will have to try that. Im tired have not getting an acceptable roll. haha

Thanx


----------



## CharlieD (Jun 14, 2010)

Honey tends to burn easily, I am not positive, but that might be your problem.


----------



## Kathleen (Jun 14, 2010)

Frank brushes butter on top to soften crust, but he also uses milk with very nice results.

~Kathleen


----------



## yourstrulyewalani (Jun 14, 2010)

Butter and milk atop my rolls helps me alot to.


----------



## LT72884 (Jun 14, 2010)

Ya we used milk for the recipe. Scalded it first and then let it cool to lukewarm. then added the flour and what not..So brush with butter before the bake or after? And do i add milk to the butter to brush ontop?

thanx


----------



## FrankZ (Jun 14, 2010)

I generally use whole milk but sometimes butter right as it comes out of the oven.

Just brush on with a pastry brush.  Doesn't take but a smidge.


----------



## bakechef (Jun 14, 2010)

Rolls will come out of the oven crusty just about every time.  I am willing to bet that at the restaurants that make these really soft rolls, they are brushed with butter or honey butter right out of the oven, so the other's advice is probably spot on.


----------



## LT72884 (Jun 14, 2010)

this is all good to know. i thought i was done did doin wrong..


----------



## abjcooking (Jun 15, 2010)

Double Quick Dinner Rolls
http://www.discusscooking.com/forums/f23/iso-dinner-roll-recipe-27641.html


----------



## LT72884 (Jun 15, 2010)

abjcooking said:


> Double Quick Dinner Rolls
> http://www.discusscooking.com/forums/f23/iso-dinner-roll-recipe-27641.html



Thank you. gonna try it out. See how they turnout


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Jun 15, 2010)

We dip the raw dough in melted butter before putting the rolls into the pan for the final rise.  Also, another great trick for softer texture (can you say melt-in-your-mouth) is to add mashed potatoes to the dough ingredients.

To insure that the roll crust is soft, place a sheet of plastic wrap or aluminum foil over the rolls before they are completely cooled.  This will trap some of the moisture and keep the tops from drying out.

Hope this helps.

Seeeeeeya; Goodweed of the North


----------



## bakechef (Jun 15, 2010)

Goodweed of the North said:


> We dip the raw dough in melted butter before putting the rolls into the pan for the final rise.  Also, another great trick for softer texture (can you say melt-in-your-mouth) is to add mashed potatoes to the dough ingredients.
> 
> To insure that the roll crust is soft, place a sheet of plastic wrap or aluminum foil over the rolls before they are completely cooled.  This will trap some of the moisture and keep the tops from drying out.
> 
> ...



Oh my goodness, I made potato rolls last thanksgiving and they were wonderful, the potatoes made them so wonderfully soft.  They were even great the next day and the day after that, a rare thing with a homemade roll!


----------



## breadmantalking (Jun 16, 2010)

definitely the way to go is to brush with melted butter as soon as you take them out of the oven. That would make them rich. You could also try a *light* brushing of a sugar syrup (equal parts water and dissolved sugar). That would soften but, of course, also add sweetness.


----------



## LT72884 (Jun 16, 2010)

breadmantalking said:


> definitely the way to go is to brush with melted butter as soon as you take them out of the oven. That would make them rich. You could also try a *light* brushing of a sugar syrup (equal parts water and dissolved sugar). That would soften but, of course, also add sweetness.


I have been reading your blog. My sister likes it as well. any way thanx for the advice everyone. Im tired of having the rolls come out to crispy ontop and not soft . So im gonna try my recipe again AND im gonna dip half the raw dough in butter like goodweed of the north says and then the other half i will brush with butter when they come out of the oven. Oh and i will bake at a lower temp than the recipe says to. It says 375 for 10 min then 350 for another 10 min or until done. I will do 350 then 325.

Thanx


----------



## breadmantalking (Jun 17, 2010)

LT72884 said:


> I have been reading your blog. My sister likes it as well. any way thanx for the advice everyone. Im tired of having the rolls come out to crispy ontop and not soft . So im gonna try my recipe again AND im gonna dip half the raw dough in butter like goodweed of the north says and then the other half i will brush with butter when they come out of the oven. Oh and i will bake at a lower temp than the recipe says to. It says 375 for 10 min then 350 for another 10 min or until done. I will do 350 then 325.
> 
> Thanx



Glad to help. Also glad you read the blog. Please pass along the address to anyone you think might like it. 
All the best,


----------



## philso (Jul 6, 2010)

brush with butter but leave in the pan for 5 min or so.  transfer to a wire rack and cover with a well-rung-out, damp tea towel until cooled.


----------



## breadmantalking (Jul 7, 2010)

*leaving in pan*

you're right of course. Leave them in the pan for a few minutes so they stabilize. Otherwise they might crumble apart.


----------



## LT72884 (Jul 7, 2010)

philso said:


> brush with butter but leave in the pan for 5 min or so.  transfer to a wire rack and cover with a well-rung-out, damp tea towel until cooled.



Ill give that a shot. Tired of my rolls being to crispy on the outside and not soft enough inside.


----------

